

Graphene light bulb set for shops - cmsefton
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-32100071

======
NikhilVerma
I think the biggest problem with graphene has been manufacturing it at big
enough sizes for practical applications. Coating the LED seems to be pretty
ideal because it doesn't need a lot of surface area and can potentially be
mass manufactured.

------
tommoor
This falls short for the BBC, reads more like a promo... The article states
that the bulbs will be 10% more energy efficient but not what it's comparing
them against? Incandescent, fluorescent, latest gen LED?

